# Team Gorilla Stand Up in Virginia Beach



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

We were in Virginia Beach this past weekend and Team Gorilla cleaned house. GR CH Gorilla's Appletini (Shox's aunt) took 4 GR CH wins and 3 Best in Breed wins maintaining her spot as the #1 bitch in the country two years running.

Gorilla's New Pair of Shox took home two 1st place wins in shows 1 and 3 and a reserve in show 4 giving him 90 points toward his CH title. So proud of them! Here are some shots from Virginia.  












Shox being handled by Jerry Pressley













Shox after his wins..... so proud!! 








GR CH Gorilla's Appletini being handled by Young Nubbz from the Bully Market.... he's doing a great job with her on the East Coast! 








Gorilla's New Pair of Shox, GR CH Gorilla's Appletini, and CH Gorilla's Mugshot 









Appletini and her unruly nephew











Shox riding shotgun











Shox playing safari in the backyard and hunting chipmunks 








Putting that work in with the weight vest


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay what awesome new. Congrats you guys. :woof:


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

That's awesome glad to see someone from the forum doing so good congrats!! Nice pics also!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

always loved Appletini when you have posted pictures. YAY for SHOX and the Gorilla crew!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Yay what awesome new. Congrats you guys. :woof:


Thanks, KG!


Blueindian said:


> That's awesome glad to see someone from the forum doing so good congrats!! Nice pics also!!


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! He is really filling out! Love the line up! Congrats on all the wins


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!! That's so awesome, you guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Shox is getting so big! He's still a cutie!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Shox is tearing through the points to Ch! He's looking goo Lauren.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wow! He is really filling out! Love the line up! Congrats on all the wins


Thanks so much, Coach! I can't wait to see how he looks in about a year!



performanceknls said:


> Congrats!! That's so awesome, you guys are doing a great job!


Thanks, Lisa! He's been at boot camp with my boyfriend for the last two months. He still an a-hole but he is even more on point in the ring. Much appreciated girl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> always loved Appletini when you have posted pictures. YAY for SHOX and the Gorilla crew!


Appletini definitely a bad bish! Thanks, Ames!


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Been a min since I been to some shows. Shox is doin his thing putting in work. Congrats.


----------

